# Anniversary Mirror



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey everyone: it's been a spell since I've posted anything, largely due to being busy with other issues. I finally got out in the shop the other day (after I got it back from my son and his 'band' practice---another topic entirely), and finally got around to building my anniversary present for my wife. Our 20th Anniversary was last October. 

She didn't seem to mind the wait. 

The design is off the top of my head. The material is QSWO, and the mirror I bought at Menards. The etching, a topic we discussed and I made some points about several weeks back, was simply done. I designed the text on MSWord, applied adhesive vinyl to the mirror, traced the text onto carbon paper onto the vinyl, then used an Exacto knife to cut it out. I then applied etching cream with a foam brush, flashed for 5 minutes, and rinsed with cold water. 

Voila! Instant etching. 

The dimensions are approx. 74" x 19" on the carcass, the mirror being 60" x 16". It weighs about 30 pounds, and I hung it with screws in drywall anchors (mollies), and a double wrap of 3/8" link brass chain screwed to the back.

Comments welcome.
smitty


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a right nice job. Beautifully done. Clever etching process. So, is she happy now?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> So, is she happy now?


 
she is happy..._for _now.

thanks for the comments men.
smitty


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I like the design. The "taper", so to speak, at the top and bottom appear to lengthen the already tall mirror. Looks very distinguished.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Great looking project. I like the color, the etching and the message. Very cool Smitty.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

For a design that is off the top of your head, this is spectacular. Very nice design and a classic style. Glad to hear that Mrs. Smitty is happy. Maybe now is a good time to hit her up for that new power tool that you've been thinking about. :yes:
Great work.
Ken


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

I really like the etching. And you make it sound so easy that I'm gonna have to find a way to incorporate glass into my next project so that I can try it out. Good job!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job! really nice etching.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> For a design that is off the top of your head, this is spectacular.


Ken: coming from you, that is a true compliment, for we've all seen how good your work is. Thanks man.

smitty


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Smitty first off let me congratulate you on a happy anniversary with many more to come. My wife and I celebrate 19 years Tuesday.

Very nice job on the mirror. That etching really looks nice. Ya done good buddy!!

John


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks pal...and happy anniversary to you and the bride, also

smitty


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

very nice job .Just one question what are you making next anniversary 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::smile:


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

hmmm....good question Woody....I better hurry up and think of something though, because its coming around here in another couple months. 

Lets see, I think maybe the little Mrs. would enjoy a weekend at Bristol Motor Speedway in August, some new driving lights w/ amber lens for the bike, and a new set of pipes to make it sound a little tougher. 

How's that for a list?

smitty


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beauty,:thumbsup: and unique...

caught my eye, being that last Oct 21st was my 20th anniversary, also....:blink:

(and I got my ol' lady some Cobra pipes for her scooter!)

...and we have intentions to visit Thunder Valley for the night race one of these days...

Freaky.
p


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

thats a great display! I love the overall look of it!


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

Great piece!


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

This is something i did a few weeks ago..I used a small air brush named ..the air eraser..basically instead of paint it sprays a abrasive media..it can get pretty messy at times. I do need to invest in a blast booth. I used the same process, with the contact paper and carbon paper to trace it....It took my younger brother about 2-3 hours? to cut out all the intricate stuff with an exacto knife...overall I was pretty pleased with the outcome....So was the young Marine who received it from what I was told..
After viewing your display I have been inspired to make a full size also...I can only hope it turns out as nice as yours


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks good, Marine. I think you'll be surprised how easy chemical etching is. But don't be misled...it is time consuming and precise work. 

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Already working on my next one, and I'll put up some pics of the process, maybe.

regards,
smitty


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Smitty, 
Nice job on the project. Very elegant piece to have hanging in the house. I like the etching. My wife has one of those 'cricut' machines. It has a cutter head that cuts paper, vinyl,etc. It would make the etching process go a lot quicker.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice! Good job on the etching to.


----------

